# SHUR KETCH II on the Reef



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Capt. Ed wanted to get SHUR KETCH II wet, so Archie, Skip and I met him at Sherman and set off at sunrise.


















Old guys in front, Skip and I in back, as always!










The report was for 1-2 seas, SE 5-10, and sun peeping through with a noon temp of 68. Beautiful going out.



















We hit a reef in about 100' of water and a constant bite was on. Of course Red Snapper were consistent, but we finally got into some good Triggers about 16", but most were in the 13-13 1/2" range. Skip again was jigging away, this time with wire after losing so many jigs before. AJs were coming in, but none made the mark. Bunch of gags, but again, all short! 



























































































Kept about 55-60 Pink Snapper and Porgies, so with the Triggers, we had a nice box. About noon seas picked up to 2s. Couldn't find one Mingo!

Another great day on the water! Took our fish and headed home.



















Cheers :letsdrink


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of fish!:clap a lotta cleaning too. looked like a beautiful ride out.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go lads...

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Good to see you guy's back fishin the home waters!!!!! Looks like there is no place like home!!!

Glad to see the Trigger bite is warming back up here in Pensacola Canada!!! :banghead


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice box of fish...Old guys rule....


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice triggs. way to go but. I hate cleaning those guys


----------



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like you all had a great time. I love to see pictures of the sea that calm, amazing!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess Trigger and Sheephead are two that don't clean easily, but an electric knife makes it quick and simple, but enough of them can dull you knife blade. Anyone know how to sharpen a serrated blade (electric knife)?

Keep the faith!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

My grandfather had an electric sharpener that would work on serrated blades and I've been looking for such a thing for many years - haven't been able to find it....


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>I guess Trigger and Sheephead are two that don't clean easily, but an electric knife makes it quick and simple, but enough of them can dull you knife blade. Anyone know how to sharpen a serrated blade (electric knife)?</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I sharpen mine on a stick or stone just like any other knife but you only hone the flat side. Feel theedge before and after and you will quickly see the difference.

KP


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice catch!



I had to think while looking at the pics though...... I wonder how long it takes them to get fishing, with all the stops to pee... oke



I know, my day's a coming


----------



## chevymangabe (Mar 22, 2010)

Great haul...wish i could go


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job out there guys. Thats alot of fish cleaning!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Job! 

Trigger fish sure are hard to clean - let me help you-all out 

Next time you thin out those bait stealing varmits - rather than dull up your knives and get allfrustrated with that small patch of meat that results fromall the hard work - just drop 'em off with me . I find cleaning them very therapeutic, and will let you know if they eat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked like a pond when ya'll headed out.....glad ya'll caught a cooler full!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

I just looked over the pictures on the post again this morning and started thinking about how difficult it is now to catch a Trigger 14 inches from the fork. Fortunately, it seems like they are producing well and their numbers must be increasing. We were catching two at a time and when I saw Skip catch one on a butterfly jig it surprised me. Can't remember catching one on a jig that large. What was that Trigger thinking!!!!!!! Looks like we are going to have a great summer season if the Government will stay out of it. Keep the faith! Ed


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the post... Great catch. I agree with you that this summer should produce more triggers in the box. Last year, it was hard to get keepers. What size hooks are you using on the triggers? I went to the smallest circle I could find.

Again, great catch. I hope to get my boat wet this week.:clap:clap

CHris


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

We were using from 2/0 to 4/0 circle hooks with cut bait. We had squid, but they are experts at getting bait off without letting you know they are there, so we started using cut bait and started catching them two at a time. Unfortunately, only three were keepers. We weren't very far out on some rock bottom. It was amazing that we were catching 20+ inch Snapper on the same rigs, along with some small AJ's. Fish seem to be very hungry. We'll probably hit the edge next week and see if the Mingo have returned!!


----------

